# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : Team Fortress 2

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide de TF2*.

----------


## Xemnoras

Un très bon guide qui détaille très bien les atouts et points faibles de chaque classe avec pleins de conseils, le genre de truc sur lequel j'aurais aimé tomber lorsque j'ai commencé à jouer à tf2.
Super boulot  ::):

----------


## Orhin

A ajouter dans la section du heavy/A savoir :
"Votre sandwich peut aussi soigner vos alliés ! Lorsque vous le tenez en main, cliquez droit pour le jeter par terre, ce qui le transformera en pack de soin.
Un allié soigné de cette façon pourra ainsi continuer à se battre (et vous soigner dans le cas d'un medic !)."

----------


## Izual

Merci Xenmoras !

Orhin : en effet, il faut que ce soit précisé. Je l'ai rajouté, merci.

----------


## Haxydro

Bon guide pour les débutants c'est bien rédigé toussa toussa , et je pense qu'il serait bien de faire un p'tit guide compétitif avec la participation de gros joueurs français . M'enfin ce n'est qu'une suggestion ^^

----------


## Nilsou

Quelques idées d'ajouts : 
L'ingénieur : 
----Apprendre à bien sélectionner l'emplacement du téléporteur en fonction de la stratégie----
-> cacher un teleporteur dans un endroit improbable peut etre l'assurance que l'ennemi l'oubli en avançant sa ligne de front
-> Détruire une entrée de téléporteur lorsque la ligne de front recule peut être l'assurance de faire oublier la présence de la sortie à l'ennemi pour quelque temps puis la remettre par la suite. Une bonne astuce pour permettre à son équipe de surprendre toute une équipe par derrière. (l'idéal est de ne réaliser ça qu'en présence d'un second ingé).
-> Mettre directement un TP derrière les lignes ennemis (en se faufilant rapidement) peut être une bonne stratégie pour surprendre et anéantir une position récalcitrante en donnant l'accès à toute votre équipe à un lieu que vous n'avez atteint que par un rush difficile, mais ça peut aussi flinguer la partie si toute son équipe se retrouve derrière et que l'ennemi avance vite sans rencontrer de résistance du coups... 

----Utiliser ses propres constructions pour atteindre des endroit inaccessible---
->Les dispenseur et les sentry peuvent être gravis par l'ingénieur qui les a construit. Ça peut permettre de faire des bases très condensées mais ça peut aussi et surtout permettre d'atteindre des endroits inaccessibles normalement (surplomb etc...) pour construire sa base ou cacher un TP.
->Dans le même genre : Le sentry Jump est un classique (pour le paragraphe "bien maitriser) qu'il faut savoir maitriser dés qu'on le peut, en construisant une tourelle très rapidement sur un endroit dégagé on peut la télécommander pour sauter dans des endroits qui ne sont normalement accessible qu'au demomen ou au Soldier. Et ainsi conférer un avantage énorme à son équipe en allant y construire une base ou un Teleporteur planqué. 

--- Ajout sur le reperage des spys ---
Le bruit très caracteristique des différentes montres est un truc à savoir reconnaitre en priorité dés qu'on est ingé débutant. Les spys en face ne le seront pas forcement, eux... (débutant). Un son correct est donc nécessaire pour jouer ingé. ( Les histoires de bruits sont précisé dans la partie spy mais pas dans la partie ingé)


Le spy :
--- déguisement---
Préciser que la touche b (par défaut) est très importante : c'est la last deguise qui permet de ne pas perdre de temps.
Préciser également qu'on peut changer l'arme apparente, ce qui est important pour faire illusion (un sniper qui coure avec une machette donnera l'impression de faire la chasse au spy)
--- la collision ---
Ce n'est pas forcement clair dans le guide que pour un joueur, les membres de sa propre équipe ne peuvent pas être cogné mais qu'on ne peut rentrer en collision qu'avec les membres de l'équipe ennemie (ou ses propres création -> ingé). Et qu'il faut donc également faire attention -> si on monte sur un bâtiment d'ingé on crame son déguisement car un membre de l'équipe de l'ingé ne pourrait pas le faire. (vice versa -> à rajouter dans le paragraphe ingé pour cramer un spy)

Hum et ça mérite peut être une petite note dans le "bien maitriser" comme quoi les déguisements les plus évidents ne sont pas forcement les meilleurs pour leurrer l'ennemi. Un ennemi expérimenté se méfiera des medic, pyro et autre sniper qui se balladent en plein combat. Les pyro se tireront souvent dessus entre eux, et en tant qu'anti-spy de premier choix, prendre l'apparence et le nom des gens qui vous cherchent le plus n'est pas forcement une tactique gagnante face à des bons joueurs. Les medics sans rayons qui soignent un peu de partout sont franchement suspects et les snipers n'ont que très peu de zone cohérente de présence -> l’ennemi fera attention à un sniper qui se ballade et les autres sniper ont normalement une bonne vision de la zone de combat... alors si ils voient se balader leur propre perso, c'est l'assurance d'une balle dans la tête. 

Du coups le recours à un déguisement rarement employé par la majorité des spy peut etre un bon moyens d'infiltration : Les Heavy et Soldieur n'ont que peu de raison de chercher les spys et ont toutes les raisons d'aller vers la zone de combat. En plus si un medic suit le heavy il peut même lui lancer une ubercharge, se qui est un véritable gâchis pour l’équipe adverse... 
Le seul probleme c'est qu'étant plus lent il y a des risque qu'un joueur adverse se cogne en allant plus vite sur la ligne de front. 
Oili oilou.

----------


## Tomaka17

D'après moi le meilleur conseil "avancé" spy reste ce que j'avais écrit dans le wiki d'origine : "S’il peut tromper les débutants, votre déguisement n’aura que peu d’effet contre des adversaires expérimentés.".
Quand tu tombes sur des gens expérimentés, ça n'a quasiment aucune importance quel déguisement, arme ou nom tu as. Eventuellement un déguisement crédible et une animation de reload peuvent te donner une demi-seconde supplémentaire avant de te faire démasquer. Essayer de faire de l'acting studio c'est le meilleur moyen de rater tous tes backstabs. Le timing auquel tu tentes ton action par contre est beaucoup plus important.

----------


## Nilsou

Hum, pour avoir pas mal bourlingué en spy, je pense que si, ça a une influence. 
Le timing est certes très important. Enchainer les backstab sans presque se déguiser hormis entrer dans l'action marche parfaitement aussi. 
Mais pour réussir les plus belles brochettes dans les situations les plus tendues, un peu de théâtre reste primordial. Je ne dis pas que ça sauve la vie à tout les coups, mais face à une équipe très parano en face c'est des secondes d'hésitation en plus, qui peuvent justement, tromper le joueur expérimenté (après si c'est le parano qui perd du temps à attaquer chaque membre de sa team juste pour être sur... rien ne te sauvera mais bon s'il en est là c'est que tu es efficace par perte de temps interposé donc...). 

Après ce n'est clairement pas le cœur du jeu de spy, mais dans un jeu de spy classique c'est un élément qui doit resté maitriser (et c'est LE gros point noir d'un spy débutant qui fait qu'on le repère à 30km, du coups ça mérite d’être noté ici), ça ne coute pas grand chose de plus : un peu de bon sens sur quel déguisement et quelles armes adopter dans quelle situation. Mais quand ça réussis c'est magnifique : Ubercharge de perdu parce que tu fait un heavy très convaincant, équipe de parano qui cherchent partout mais qui ne te regarde pas trop parce que tu joue le type qui cherche un spy à la perfection, ingé hésitant sur ton cas mais comme tu reste sans broncher face à ses coups de fusil et que tu fais comme si tu était occupé à autre chose il te tourne le dos. Coéquipiers abusé parce que tu prends pile l'identité du medic qui vient constamment former un duo avec lui etc...

C'est mineur, mais essentiel pour un jeu "classique". Il y a bien d'autre manière de jouer spy après. Un jeu à la DR en hit and run de façon rapide n'a pas du tout besoin de ce genre de subtilité.  Et les autres montres peuvent s'en passer de même. 
Ça ne doit surtout pas faire perdre de temps, il ne faut effectivement pas faire du ciné non plus ^^.

Par contre même si ça rapporte peu en terme d'efficacité brute, ça reste pour moi l'élément le plus fun une fois maitrisé, donnant lieux aux situations les plus rigolotes et parfois aux plus beaux retournement de situation. En contrepartie c'est un élément assez dur à maitriser. Pour avoir une attitude cohérente il faut avoir beaucoup jouer les classes en question...

Par contre attention : 
Ce genre de bluff n'a aucune valeur en compet (par exemple) ou dans tout autres types de partie où les deux équipes se connaissent parfaitement et sont sur Mumble et cie... . Mais sur un serveur classique avec la majeur partie de l'équipe qui discute via les canaux du jeu, ce genre de façon de jouer est tout à fait payante.

----------

